# She is here to stay! Please help us choose a name.



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

After telling the breeder that we were meeting her to bring her back, we stood in the garage and cried like fools. We could not do it. Wilma has (of course, it has just been a day) made no progress in the potty on the pad department but thank goodness Ruby has regained her potty habits this morning (seriously, it was like the wheels came off of the whole deal late last night) and everyone is playing nicely. 

Even though she has been with us just 24 hours, packing up her things was too much. Just like with the other two, we will get through this stuff. I blame myself for thinking because she was 8 months that was somehow going to be different than a weeks old puppy. So, armed with lots of Nature's Miracle, I am ready for the challenge.

Oh, and as an aside, I immediately switched her to ZP and with no ill effects. Makes 2 now that ZP was a cold turkey switch with no problem.

Okay. She knows her name (Wilma) so do we keep it? We were considering changing it to another 4 letter name like Hope and Ruby and one that would not sound like either of theirs. 

We had it narrowed to Anna (would sound closest to Wilma) or Eden. Her middle name will be Glory. Could also choose Emma but it is my brother's dog's name. 

Any ideas on 4 letter names? Thank you!

Here is her pic in case you need to see to get a better name sense:


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I chose Eden out of the ones you are considering. 

If I ever get a second cup of coffee, I might think of something else - I have my 7 week old grandson this weekend and I think I might have thrown out my brain with a dirty diaper!

And, if it's any consolation, Gracie was 5 months and not housetrained when we got her, and we had it down to a science in 2 weeks time!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I choose Anna, she looks like a Anna to me...Little sweety.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

:hello1: Yay!!! I kept checking all morning for your news!!! Im so happy you decided to keep her. I was thinking about you this morning as I fed my 4. I think 3 is a perfect number. You wont regret it!! She was meant to be yours 

I like Eden also....but Anna Glory has a nice ring to it too.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Karen, I am sooooooooo excited for you!!!! I love the name Anna. Any of them are cute though. She just looks like a silly little anna banana to me.  See, I've aready nicknamed her.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:i like wilma-its different n she already knows it.iys not a 4 letter name but i like gemma


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i like the name Anna also, but i chose Wilma. i think its really cute and different


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I chose Anna as I think she looks like an Anna . Happy for you that you will keep her. She is super cute!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I voted Anna  I prefer that over the other 2 names.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, I knew you were torn but I hope very soon you'll 100% confident you made the right decision.  She honestly looks like she belongs with your girls...it's really quite odd as all three have a very similar look! 

Anyway, I had to vote for sticking with Wilma. It's different, sounds different than the other two, she knows it & just seems to "fit" her looks.


----------



## LuvMyTito (Sep 8, 2011)

I saw Eden because I think that is fits best with ruby and hope!


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Yay! Glad you decided to keep her. I like Anna or how about Emmy then it wouldn't be exactly the same as your brother's dog.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I like Wilma, but Anna is my second choice. She is so cute!


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

I have to agree, I like Anna  I REALLY like Wilma, But I like having a theme {four letter names, etc}


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!! 
I am a strong believer... if you want it to work, it will  
She is an absolute little stunner!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

SOO glad you are keeping her!!!!!!!!:hello1:
Anna was my pick but i also like Hannah!! 
I like tracy's suggestion of anna banana. hahahahaha :laughing8: perfect!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wilma for me,wasn't that a name in the Flintstones(Showing my age now !)


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

michele said:


> Wilma for me,wasn't that a name in the Flintstones(Showing my age now !)


ditto..and yep, sure was...


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I like Anna best out of the ones you are considering.  (Oh and you mentioned Emma too. I like Emma even more than Anna, but Anna is very sweet too.)


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Gingersmom said:


> ditto..and yep, sure was...


I dito that too!!! :hello1:


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes! I am so happy you are keeping her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I like Wilma :]


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm an Eden vote. I think Anna is too human a name lol weird I know


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I choose Anna, which sounds like Wilma. She is gorgeous!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL hey now I'm only 25 and I love Flintstones! OH and I even have a folder on our computer of 1930s-1950's cartoons that we watch all the time; like Merrie Melodies, that kinda stuff. 

Anyway that's all besides the point.. =P I voted Eden too. since I immediately think of Flintstones I expect this dog to have red hair as a Wilma and she doesn't; LOL. It's actually very easy to change a dog's name; so if that's the only reason you're considering keeping it I wouldn't go by that. 

I too think Anna is too human-ish. But I have a dog named Eleanor so I can't speak much in that department LOL; to be fair she was named after a Beatles song!!

If you chose Eden for example; for the first week or so slur the name... like, if she already responds to Wilma; call her "Wilm-eden," and eventually just drop the Wilm part.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I love Eden, it suits her but you already chose. She is so graceful yet with a twinkle in her eye. She is just graceful and lovely. I SIMPLY ADORE HER. a FEMALE bRODY(HEEHEE).


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

OMG I just love her! I also love the name Wilma (and voted in the cool poll!) but of course one of our dogs is Gilda so it's not a surprise that it's my fave...
It's ALWAYS tough adding a new dog. We thought that rescuing an adult would be easy but it was not so different from bringing a pup in. Consistency is key in teaching what you want. 3 months later, we are all doing really well. 
Your new pup, whatever name you choose, is a beauty! Congrats to all of you...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!

She still has no name. Nothing is grabbing me or seems to suit her perfectly.

She is such a sweet, sweet girl. VERY loving and VERY dainty. 

I am currently pondering Scarlett. I am thinking of scrapping the 4 letter name idea (did I already say that??) so now am thinking pretty, feminine, non-trendy name. 

Husband still likes Eden best so we may go with that if nothing else suits by the weekend. He said that now I have given him too many choices.

Hope, Ruby and Scarlett...Hope, Ruby and Eden...


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So glad she has become part of your family. I know how frustrating it is to take in a dog that is basically grown. She will calm down in a few days and hopefully she will get the message. Ruby and Hope will teach her alot. She is beautiful! I don't have any name suggestions. I do like Scarlett though.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Scarlett gets my vote!!!!  I once had a kitten named scarlett..for a day anyway. I discovered my sons major allergy to cats and she went back to ARF.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I vote Scarlett also. Sounds nice with Hope and Ruby


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Scarlett is cute! But do you ever shorten the two syllable names down to one? Like I will call Brody Brode alot of the time. And SCAR is not very nice! LOL! So you'd have to call her Scarlett all the time. Which maybe is not a problem. ha. I make things toooooo complicated.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, husband said today that he wishes I would just tell him what her name is. He said that he picked two that he liked and now I have confused him by giving him 50 more.

So....he choose Anna or Eden and of the two I prefer Eden so that it what it will be.

Eden Glory

Thank you all!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I loved Scarlett when I read your post, but then I read Tracy's post and I agree, I shorten Daisy to Dais.

EDIT - just read your new post, congrats on choosing her name!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yay for Eden Glory!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Eden Glory is PERFECT!! Love love love it & love her! (and your new siggy  )


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

She is a Doll!!! I can't wait to see nore pic of her playing with your other girls!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

:hello1:I LOVE IT!!!! and your new siggy too


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yay for Eden Glory!!  I too love your new siggy. What a great little chi-trio :love1:


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Eden Glory is a great name!! congrats...
I also like your siggy.... esp. Ruby in her bed....lol

is that a old-style washing tub that Hope and Eden are in???


----------

